# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Te ndihmosh te tjeret...

## Mina

Me duhet nje mendim experti por edhe mendimi i te tjereve eshte i mirepritur. Kam filluar te ve re qe te gjithe ata qe kane probleme me qahen mua pa pike rezerve dhe une qe investoj shume energji per t'i ndihmuar. Te afermit ma kane vene ne dukje nje gje te tille dhe nuk jane dakord me mua per me teper qe kjo miresi shpesh shperblehet me mosmirenjohje. Im shoq me thote me shaka se duhej te investoja per nje qender rehabilitimi dhe do te isha perfekt. Shtepia ime eshte bere spital, hotel, qender psikoterapie etj. Nga analiza them se te afermit e mi kane te drejte per faktin se ka raste qe le edhe punet e mija pergjysem ndonjehere. Mendoj se kjo eshte nje lloj varesie me kete "gjendje" ose pozicion "amesor" kundrejt te tjereve. Nuk ndihem rehat kur dikush nuk me kerkon ndihme per problemet e veta.  A jam ne gabim? Nese po si mundem te menaxhoj investimin tim ne kete drejtim?

----------


## [xeni]

Une nje nga "te tjeret" (jo ekpert) po te them diçka: 

Dje pashe nje film. Nuk ia di as titullin asgje sepse e kapa nga mesi, por e ndoqa deri ne fund se me pelqeu. Ne rolin kryesor ishte nje grua dhe nje burre i thyer ne moshe, te cilet punonin bashke ne nje agjenci qe shperndanin paketa. Ky plaku ishte mik i familljes se kesaj gruas dhe ata ishin miqte e vetem qe kishte. Nje dite ky plaku fiton nje lloto dhe e vrasin. Mikja e tij e priti ate nate per darke bashke me te shoqin por ai nuk u kthye. Ajo u shqetesua shume per te, ishte e vetmja qe u shqetesua, e vetmja qe mendonte se mund t'i kete ndodhur içka. Ngjarjet ishin shume te komplikuara por si perfundim me perpjekjet e saj gjendet trupi i tij ne nje pyll dhe vrasesi i plakut.  Ai robi i kishte lene nje testament para se ta vrisnin qe gjithe pasurine ia linte kesaj gruas, sepse ishte i vetmi njeri qe kishte. 13 milion $ ishte psuria e tij, e fituar nga llotoja. 

Sigurisht qe te ndihmosh te jeret per perfitime materiale eshte hipokrizi dhe e di qe ti nuk e ben nje gje te tille, por mendoj se asgje nuk mbetet pa u shperblyer, qofte kjo e mire ose e keqe. Qofte edhe kenaqesia qe ndien kur e ben nje gje te tille eshte e mjaftueshme, mendoj. 

Njerezit si ty, po rrallohen shume koheve te fundit, per fat te keq....




> A jam ne gabim?


Mendoj se jo...

----------


## Mina

Faleminderit per vleresimin!

----------


## PINK

Ndihmo me sa te kesh mundesi ... te pakten nga ana morale  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## White_Angel

> Me duhet nje mendim experti por edhe mendimi i te tjereve eshte i mirepritur. Kam filluar te ve re qe te gjithe ata qe kane probleme me qahen mua pa pike rezerve dhe une qe investoj shume energji per t'i ndihmuar. Te afermit ma kane vene ne dukje nje gje te tille dhe nuk jane dakord me mua per me teper qe kjo miresi shpesh shperblehet me mosmirenjohje. Im shoq me thote me shaka se duhej te investoja per nje qender rehabilitimi dhe do te isha perfekt. Shtepia ime eshte bere spital, hotel, qender psikoterapie etj. Nga analiza them se te afermit e mi kane te drejte per faktin se ka raste qe le edhe punet e mija pergjysem ndonjehere. Mendoj se kjo eshte nje lloj varesie me kete "gjendje" ose pozicion "amesor" kundrejt te tjereve. Nuk ndihem rehat kur dikush nuk me kerkon ndihme per problemet e veta.  A jam ne gabim? Nese po si mundem te menaxhoj investimin tim ne kete drejtim?



Mina aspak nuk je gabim te ndihmosh te tjeret. Nje gje te tille e kam bere dhe vazhdoj ta bej shpesh , duke e ditur qe ne shume raste jam zhgenjyer deri ne ate pike sa kam mallkuar edhe veten time. Por gjithmone eci me fjalen : "Po s'ma diti njeriu ma di Zoti"

Do mundohem ti ndihmoj njerezit me aq sa kam mundesi ndoshta e ka fajin dhe profesioni ku punoj tani ( ne nje nursing home) ku shoh gjithcfare gjerash.

Mina vazhdo te ndihmosh njerezit , eshte gjeja me me mire dhe me e bukur qe mund te besh.

----------


## Mina

Mina vazhdo te ndihmosh njerezit , eshte gjeja me me mire dhe me e bukur qe mund te besh.
**********************************************
W. A. e ndjej se po zbrazem vete. Pas ngjarjes se djeshme me ka zene nje dhimbje koke dhe nuk i kam dhene kohe as femijes tim qe me lutet ta degjoj. Kjo eshte pjesa me e keqe e kesaj gjeje.

----------


## gurl

Mina,

Gjej prioritet e tua dhe perkushtoju atyre sic mund te jete familja jote sepse hallet e njerezve nuk kane te sosur. Meso te vesh nje kufi tek ndihma jote sepse je ti ajo qe do vuaje fizikisht dhe mentalisht.

----------


## FLORIRI

Nuk jam ekspert,Por kam lexuar literature psikologjike.Per mendimin tim ti ke nevoje te konsultohesh mire me veten tende e te besh nje kontroll te rrepte gjithnje me idene fikse ""Po bej kete gje,per cfare po e bej?nese e bej cfare perfitoj?dhe nga kush perfitoj?.
E kam pa shaka problemi yt ne dukje tregon se ti e ke te pamundur qe te mendosh unin tend te ndare nga "tjetri".Jane te shumte njerezit qe shkaterrojne veten me dhimbje shpirterore per gjera qe nuk kane te bejne me ta.Duhet te shikosh pozicionin tend ne jete e pasi te sigurohesh se nuk po i ben te padrejte vetes atehere mund te besh bamiresi.Per problemin qe te permenda me siper ne do Zoti do te te sjell nje histori te shkurter nga nje liber i nje psikoanalisti te njohur Amerikan Scot Peck ku rrefehet se si nje grua nuk arrinte te shikonte unin e saj pamvarur nga "tjetri"

Ne bote ralle gje mund te gjesh qe nuk ka nje doze te caktuar interesi.Ne bamiresi interesi eshte me shkalle.Ai qe ben mire sa per sy e faqe te tjereve perfiton pak gje pothuajse hic.Ai qe ben bamiresi se ndjen nje kenaqesi shpirterore fiton dic me shume por perseri nuk mund te qendroje i vendosur qe te mos tundohet nga mosmirenjohjet sado qofte.Me e mira dhe me e frytshmja eshte kur ben bamiresi ne emer te zotit dhe nuk e ven ujin ne zjarr per te tjeret.
Une te qortoj per faktin e thjeshte se ti e keqkupton konceptin e te berit mire.Me mire do te ishte qe ti ndaje punet,nje pjese te kohes femijes dhe familjes,pjesen tjeter punes,pastaj cfare tepron ne baze te mundesive te besh mire.
Por nuk duhet te harrosh qe ne bote ka nje te vertete te madhe:"Njeriu me nje veprim qe kryen ose i ben mire vetes ose i ben keq, te mesme nuk ka"

----------


## Era1

Mina mua me ndodh afersisht e njejta gje.
Mgjate shume here ashtu si dhe ty shperblimi ka qene mosmirenjohje biles ka raste dhe me keq.
Une mendoj qe prioritetet e tua duhet te jene familja dhe vetja jote , kete gje une kam filluar ta praktikoj sepse ne kete bote vetem nje kishte emrin Nene Tereza dhe nuk besoj qe ty ata qe i ndihmon te te japin emrin e dyte .
Une nuk them mos ndihmo por se pari jane gjerat e tjera se per mua ti je bere shpatull ku mbeshteten te tjeret qe te qajne hallet por ama kur ti ke nevoje jam e sigurt qe asnje nuk eshte aty.

----------


## StormAngel

Kur të ndihmosh puna e parë është që mos kërkosh diçka në kthim.
Nqs fëmiu nuk e kupton punon që bën,sqaroja.Me siguri që gjë më të mirë se sa të ndihmosh nënën nuk ka(kjo për fëmiun).Aty edhe lind ajo tek njeriu që mësohet të ndihmoj(ndihma e parë që i dhuron me siguri që është ajo që i ndihmon nënës nëpër shtëpi apo gjëtiu).
Thjeshtë,më vjen keq që të ka ndodhur kjo që të ka ndodhur,por mundohem të të jap kurajo se nqs ndihmon vetëm për një periudhë të caktuar kohore atëherë edhe ndihmesën që ke dhënë deri tani e ke bë për arsye egoiste.
Mos ma merr për ters,tentoj të të afroj afër mesit të artë,të ndihmosh të tjerët dhe të sqarosh të tjerët të kuptojnë pse ndihmon.
Normal e gjithë kjo brenda mundësive.Nqs shef rezik të humbjes së diçkaje më të shenjtë vetëm për shkak se ndihmon,largohu!

----------


## Ana78

Te ndihmosh te tjeret,nuk besoj te jete e tepert ne jeten e nje njeriu..
Varet cfare mundesish kemi, per ti ndihmuar ata..
Ne qofte se ti Mina, e sheh qe kjo Ndihme po te nderhyn ne jeten tende familjare, atehere eshte dicka tjeter..
Ti duhet ta kufizosh ate, por jo ti vesh kufij perfundimtar.
Gjithcka qe bejme ne Jete,nisemi nga situatat ne te cilat jemi..
Sado mund te te japim ne mendime,ne flasim nga pozitat tona dhe jo nga pozitat e tua..
Une per vete, do te isha e gatshme te ndihmoja cdo njeri, po te kisha mundesi..
Kjo eshte nje nga Karakteristikat Shqiptare.

MOS QENDRO INDIFERENT NDAJ PROBLEMEVE TE TE TJEREVE

----------


## DEA27

fakti qe njerzit kerkojne ndihmen tende sa here qe ata ndodhen ne nevoje do te thote se te vlersojne  dhe besojne ne intelegjencen tende dhe gjeja me e bukur qe ti mund te besh me jeten tende eshte te perdoresh mundesite qe natyra te ka caktuar. une mendoj se nuk ka azgje te keqe te ndihmosh te tjeret pervecse ndihesh me njerzor dhe pse jo eksperiencat e tyre te bejne me te ditur dhe te forte. mina beje ate qe vjen natyrshem prejteje  me kenaqsi sepse me sa kuptoj uni jote eshte i destinur per te ndihmuar te tjeret dhe pse jo nje dite te hapesh nje qender psikotherapie per te ndimuar njerzit me trauma grate ne nevoje apo femijet jame shume e sigurte se ne shqiperi gjera te tilla jane te nevojshme

----------


## Anisela

> Mina,
> 
> Gjej prioritet e tua dhe perkushtoju atyre sic mund te jete familja jote sepse hallet e njerezve nuk kane te sosur. Meso te vesh nje kufi tek ndihma jote sepse je ti ajo qe do vuaje fizikisht dhe mentalisht.


Flm!Kjo ishte pergjigje reale!Mina!Je shume humane,por mos harro qe duhet te jesh profesionale ne lidhje me problemet psykologjike qe diskuton me njerez te ndryshem!!!Duhet te dish te orientohesh ne boten e intrigave,problemeve,vuajtjeve!!Megjithese deshira per te ndihmuar te tjeret eshte e madhe ,mos harojme se njeriu eshte shume i vogel dhe thyhet shpejt!!!Te marim rastin e personalit te Ambulancave,Zjarrfikseve dhe punonjesve te Policise!Pas cdo ngjarje tronditese,ven dhe keshillohen me nje Psykolog,kjo ne menyre qe te kene force dhe deshire per te ndihmuar dike tjeter!!Jeta eshte e gjate!!

----------


## MisCongeniality

Mina, njerezit me nje cilesi te tille jane te rralle. Kur merzitemi apo ndodhemi ne hall, ku na shkon mendja? Tek ata njerez qe besojme me shume, ata qe na e duan te miren, ata qe nuk do na gjykojne per ato qe do themi, dhe perfundimisht...ata qe do na ndihmojne ta kalojme kete situate te veshtire.

Eshte normale qe te ndeshesh me mosmirenjohjen, sepse shume njerez jane te tille. Kur jane ne hall, tregojne shpirtin e plagosur po kur u mbaron pune, tjetersohen dhe as ta dine fare per nder. Prandaj duhet te pyesesh veten, "Pse po i ndihmon???" Te garantoj qe nuk do lendohesh nese nuk pret asgje ne kthim prej tyre. Dmth, cdo veprim beje sepse ke deshire ta besh por "don't expect anything in return." Kam vene re ne jeten time personale qe zhgenjimin me te madh e kam marre nga ata njerez qe i konsideroja me te afert dhe ata qe kam ndihmuar me shume.

Eshte mire te ndihmosh te tjeret por jo aq shume sa te kompromentosh pozicionin tend si grua, nene, moter, a bije. Keto te mesipermet marrin prioritet mbi gjithcka. 

Gjithe te mirat,
missi
p.s. Do kisha shume te deshire te kisha me shume shoqe si ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------

